
The Ubuntu User Surveys - Garbage
http://blog.canonical.com/2012/03/21/the-ubuntu-user-surveys-part-1/
======
read_wharf
I never saw the survey. I guess I'm part of the silent majority, and therefore
not reachable by ubuntu.

Distro drama is beginning to nudge my awareness.

I don't like Unity (and it's more than fine if you do), which is partly why I
went to Lubuntu. Windows and a panel, and all I have to think about is what
I'm thinking about.

I thank Ubuntu greatly for what they've done, but I believe within a year or
two I'll go upstream to Debian and LXDE. I'll probably miss the repositories,
until I don't.

